# Planted single strain discus tank - April's stock



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Just sharing a few pics of my HB Red Snake Skins which I picked up at April's a few weeks ago. This is my 2nd posting of this tank, showing the discus again after a short period of growing out. 
They've added some bulk & grown over a 1/2" since I got them, and are beginning to take on some of their more mature coloring - adding more red to the body, bluer finnage striations, & are starting to lose some of their body bars. This is complete change-over for me to a single strain tank, after having raised a dozen discus of various strains/colors over the past year, and I'm kinda liking the single strain effort - which is growing on me !
Here's the link:

3RedSnakeSkins pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## luckyfind (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking greeat. Keep up the good work.
Wish I could get pics like the quality of yours.
Have to ask Santa for a decent camera lol
Laurence


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, Laurence,
If you ask Santa nicely, maybe he'll get you a Pentax Optio A30 (w/SR shake reduction). LOL
Paul


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

A follow-up:
Am posting a link of full tank shots, hoping some of you may have some helpful hints or suggestions on what I might do to improve the planting layout in this fairly tall tank:
Link:

2RedSnakeSkins pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket

Since taking these pics, I have re-homed about 20 of the dither fish to make it less 'busy' and less overcrowded, and removed the large piece of driftwood on the right side. Also, the plants have grown somewhat since then, but only up to about 3/4 of the way up to the top.
Recently, Bonsai Dave graciously gave me 2 pieces of slim Manzanita Wood, & I'm still contemplating how I can best use this in a suitable configuration.
Any thoughts ?


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

lol my first suggestion was going to be to take out that piece of wood, good work. It looks pretty good as a discus scape right now, i maybe would put a big group of your swords just in front of the val, and maybe a foreground or shorter midground for the right side of the tank and let it kind of fade out to the left, so there is still some open sand, but it looks a little too open as it is right now. As for the manzanita, maybe have it coming out of the remaining piece of driftwood and stretching towards the center of the tank. Just my opinions, hopefully that helps.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughtful remarks.
Perhaps it would help you to do a more informed critique by having a look at what I've changed so far - here's a link to fresh full tank shots I took yesterday:

FTS-Osaka260 pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket

I like what you have to say so far - perhaps you'll see more for me to improve upon the layout once you have a good look at the new pics.
Many thanks - appreciated.
Paul


----------



## luckyfind (Apr 21, 2010)

So that camera is not in the high price ranges just have to practice right. Thanks I will check it out. Sorry can not help on the planting but I think it looks good now.
Laurence


----------

